# куплю



## internetbayan (13 Май 2015)

Куплю инструменты для наклёпки голосов!Оставляйте координаты-обязательно свяжусь!


----------



## vev (13 Май 2015)

internetbayan () писал:Куплю инструменты для наклёпки голосов!Оставляйте координаты-обязательно свяжусь!здесь вряд ли. На "Мир баяна" черканите

http://forum.mirbajana.com/viewtopic.php?f=16&amp;t=453


----------

